# Fresh Fig Wine



## crazcudler (Nov 10, 2013)

Does any one have a recipe they would share for Fresh Fig Wine that has turned out good? Thanks


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 10, 2013)

send recipe in private message...


----------

